# Fischrezepte



## Andi (4. April 2001)

ich bin auf eine recht gute rezept adresse in der letzten "computer blöd" für uns angler gestossen.
www.anglers-rezept.de
gruss aus dem norden
Andi


----------



## Bilitis (4. April 2001)

Hi Andi,danke für den Tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ist ne tolle Seite , da werde ich bestimmt mal das eine oder andere Rezept ausprobieren.

------------------
****Wer steht da am Wasser bei Regen und Wind?****
*Das ist die Mutter mit Angelschein und ihrem Kind.*


----------



## Amazone01 (8. April 2001)

Ja die Seite ist echt spitze. Da gibt es wirklich schöne Rezepte....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-lecker- 

------------------
***MFG Amazone01***
***Dok`s Regierung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ***


----------



## buggs (8. April 2001)

Jo Andi die Seite ist ganz gut. Haste auch schon mal bei mir vorbeigeschaut.?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---


----------



## chippog (9. April 2001)

prima! eine der wenigen guten fischrezeptsamlungen, die auch nach fischart sortieren. teilweise recht spannende rezepte!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## tdonat (9. April 2001)

Spitzenseite, die Site werde ich mir sofort in meine Favoriten packen! Danke!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## Bilitis (11. April 2001)

Hier gibt es ebenfalls eine riesen Auswahl an Fischrezepten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.gabrieleaceto.de/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
****Wer steht da am Wasser bei Regen und Wind?****
*Das ist die Mutter mit Angelschein und ihrem Kind.*


----------



## Horst (16. April 2001)

ok buggs, würde gerne bei dir vorbeischauen, nur mich quält die Frage WO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cu Horst


----------



## chippog (17. April 2001)

hallo horst! du must einfach nur die ikone mit dem kleinen häuschen und www dahinter in buggs beitrag direkt oberhalb von buggs&acute; geschriebenem anklicken, dann kannst du auf seiner homepage vorbeischauen. wohlbekomms und:------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Schulti (11. Mai 2001)

Super Seite!!!!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------

